# moving to new york from australia



## manda7891 (Aug 23, 2009)

Im 22 and wanting to move to New York to live.

i have worked in retail here in australia for almost 6 years (same job)

Whats the best way to make this happen.

MY boyfriend (22) wants to move to new york to, he works in hospitality here in australia for 3 years (same job)

we both can hold down a job.


thanx 
Amanda and Nathan


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

manda7891 said:


> Whats the best way to make this happen.


Not going to happen. Sorry.


----------



## Philip21 (Sep 6, 2009)

*hmm*



Fatbrit said:


> Not going to happen. Sorry.


Out of curiosity why do you say this would not happen?

I am asking because I have a pretty similar dream, only I am a single, 24 male, full time job programming, wanting to move to New York in the next 2-3 years.

I do plan to have saved a fair amount of money (40-60k) to pay for rent, etc while i make the move, and if it all goes wrong, money to move back to Australia.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Philip21 said:


> Out of curiosity why do you say this would not happen?
> 
> I am asking because I have a pretty similar dream, only I am a single, 24 male, full time job programming, wanting to move to New York in the next 2-3 years.
> 
> I do plan to have saved a fair amount of money (40-60k) to pay for rent, etc while i make the move, and if it all goes wrong, money to move back to Australia.


Because they will be unable to secure suitable status.

They mention no family and marriage to a USC would be out. Retail work does not require a degree but most employment sponsorship would require one. At the age of 22 and with jobs in retail, I don't see anything to suggest they would have the $$$ for investment.

Leaves us the diversity visa. A chance but not a huge one, I suppose.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think the UK or Australia is in the list for the diversity visa either


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> I don't think the UK or Australia is in the list for the diversity visa either


Australian born people are eligible.

Northern Ireland born people are also eligible.

England, Scotland and Wales born people are not eligible unless they can claim chargeability elsewhere.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm an aussie who always wanted to live in the states too so I applied for the Green Card Lottery and got it this year! 

You need to apply 2 years in advance (I think), it cost me $34US for intial application with a company online, I didn't really need to do much filling in of forms but aparently you can do it on the government website for free. 

Once I got selected for further processing, there's more forms to fill out but not hard, you just need a high school education (yr 12 Cert) to be eligible. Then I got selected for an interview at the US Embassy. It cost about €700 (as did it while in Dublin living), you have a medical, police checks done etc.... 

Overall I think it was quite easy and I got told that Australians will be off the list of Countries eligible soon so that's why I applied. Let me know if you need anymore advice, I'm no expert but can give you some tips on my experience. This website is good for advice, the Moderators are very knowledgable.

Good luck.


----------



## pnp (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey mfowler...
Your post was very helpful. Im thinking of applying for greencard this year and was wondering what is the best site to find further information. (there are so many when I googled) So I have successfully managed to confuse myself. 

Any advice you could give me would be much appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

pnp said:


> Hey mfowler...
> Your post was very helpful. Im thinking of applying for greencard this year and was wondering what is the best site to find further information. (there are so many when I googled) So I have successfully managed to confuse myself.
> 
> Any advice you could give me would be much appreciated
> ...


There is only one site and it spells the whole process out in detail - uscis.gov
What basis do you intend to use for your GC application?


----------



## pnp (Jun 6, 2010)

twostep said:


> There is only one site and it spells the whole process out in detail - uscis.gov
> What basis do you intend to use for your GC application?



Thanks for your answer. I'm hoping to apply for the lottery. 
I'm a graduate but it seems impossible to get a work permit... So want to apply for the GC lottery this time.

Thanks again!


----------



## MyVistaHosting (Oct 11, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Because they will be unable to secure suitable status.
> 
> They mention no family and marriage to a USC would be out. Retail work does not require a degree but most employment sponsorship would require one. At the age of 22 and with jobs in retail, I don't see anything to suggest they would have the $$$ for investment.
> 
> Leaves us the diversity visa. A chance but not a huge one, I suppose.


Did you know there is a visa for Australians, It's called "E-3 Work Visa for Australians".

There's also another work visa which is called "H-2B Work Visa for Skilled and Unskilled Workers" which you allows a person to work in the US if they have found work before hand etc.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MyVistaHosting said:


> Did you know there is a visa for Australians, It's called "E-3 Work Visa for Australians".
> 
> There's also another work visa which is called "H-2B Work Visa for Skilled and Unskilled Workers" which you allows a person to work in the US if they have found work before hand etc.


Yep -- it's a visa for those with degrees. The OPs do not hold a degree, nor the work experience to substitute.

The OPs want to move to the US. The H2b is not a visa for moving, nor even a step towards it.


----------



## MyVistaHosting (Oct 11, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- it's a visa for those with degrees. The OPs do not hold a degree, nor the work experience to substitute.
> 
> The OPs want to move to the US. The H2b is not a visa for moving, nor even a step towards it.



Australia is the hardest country for anyone to obtain a visa, even a student visa, the US isn't that hard when you look at it, there are tricks around a lot of these, i noticed one for people that are unskilled that want to live in the US and needs an employer to grant a Green Card for that person to work and live there without returning.

But the Australia Visa is great, Australia is the only country that has it's own visa for the USA.




You know, for someone to enter Australia on any visa, they need to be assessed on a few levels, for a visa to live or work, they need a high level of a degree, they can apply for a student visa which afterwords they can try to obtain a visa to live however they need the right level, sometimes it might be 3 university degrees depending on what there studying and such.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MyVistaHosting said:


> Australia is the hardest country for anyone to obtain a visa, even a student visa, the US isn't that hard when you look at it, there are tricks around a lot of these, i noticed one for people that are unskilled that want to live in the US and needs an employer to grant a Green Card for that person to work and live there without returning.
> 
> But the Australia Visa is great, Australia is the only country that has it's own visa for the USA.
> 
> ...


The Australian forum is elsewhere on this board.

Australia is not the only country that has special visa arrangements with the US.

An US student-based visa requires a lot of money. When the course is finished, you go home unless you study to at least a bachelor level and find a sponsor when there are visa numbers available.

It is misleading to say there are "are tricks around a lot of these". There are narrow gaps that some might take. There are no tricks. 

I can't say I've noticed the high level of skills for those who have emigrated to Australia based on them.


----------



## MyVistaHosting (Oct 11, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> The Australian forum is elsewhere on this board.
> 
> Australia is not the only country that has special visa arrangements with the US.
> 
> ...



I work for the Federal Government in Australia, as part of that, i don't need a visa to enter the United State including many other countries with Government heads of Agreement. the US doesn't have any visas for any other country, not only have i looked many times, we hold updated information on visas for every country to provide the best possible information to Australians and to warn them on why to and why not to enter some countries.



As for tricks, i've investigated a few ways to enter the US legally without the need for a degree and it doesn't include marrying a woman in the US.



And again, for high levels and such, more than 60% of people in the US don't even have access to a computer, it was stated in the US Government's economic Information Policies, it noticed it a few months ago, where's Australia has Broadband available in every home and at faster speeds.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MyVistaHosting said:


> I work for the Federal Government in Australia, as part of that, i don't need a visa to enter the United State including many other countries with Government heads of Agreement. the US doesn't have any visas for any other country, not only have i looked many times, we hold updated information on visas for every country to provide the best possible information to Australians and to warn them on why to and why not to enter some countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no trick visas.

Australia is undoubtedly far superior.

Your knowledge of US immigration matters has absolutely no correlation with mine.


----------



## MyVistaHosting (Oct 11, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> There are no trick visas.
> 
> Australia is undoubtedly far superior.
> 
> Your knowledge of US immigration matters has absolutely no correlation with mine.


I'm not saying Australia's the smartest country, it's just that Australia has had more reforms than the United State, like, Australia has 1 Police Force Per State instead of 50 operated by local Government, in Australia, there operated by State Governments, eg: Victoria, and Australia and a free health care system and the health reform etc - major reforms have made Australia in to one of the most liveable countries, Melbourne was rated as 3rd most livable city and one of the safest in the world.

but anyway, I'm also not saying there are trick visas, there are just ways to get around visas, on how, when to apply for a visa etc, i learned it as part of my training however i can't post it here, i was only applying to the fact that them Aussies that want to move to NY, they should look closely to visas and such.


I'm sure them Aussies that want to move to NY also went to Uni, i've been to the University of Melbourne and got a masters at the National University.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

MyVistaHosting said:


> but anyway, I'm also not saying there are trick visas, there are just ways to get around visas, on how, when to apply for a visa etc, i learned it as part of my training however i can't post it here, i was only applying to the fact that them Aussies that want to move to NY, they should look closely to visas and such.


Purlease! This conversation gets more ridiculous by the minute. I'm closing the thread. And please contact admin to change your user name -- the current one contravenes the site rules.


----------

